# Royalty Theatre - July '13



## ImmortalShadow (Aug 2, 2013)

After being picked up from a train station, we made our way to the theatre and after navigating the access, we were in! What an amazingly beautiful place.

Visited with Gigi and a non-forumer.




Stage Level by jessnphoto, on Flickr




Stainglass Window & Crown by jessnphoto, on Flickr




Organ by jessnphoto, on Flickr




View by jessnphoto, on Flickr




Red Apples & Pairs by jessnphoto, on Flickr




Water by jessnphoto, on Flickr

And one of the exterior - 



Exterior by jessnphoto, on Flickr

A top day with great company lots of laughs. Many thanks to Gigi for driving 

Thanks for looking! The rest of my photos fro this trip (of which there are only 1 or 2 I've not included here) can be found here - http://www.flickr.com/photos/jesstified/sets/72157634868906868/with/9402886749/.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 2, 2013)

Interesting location! Nice shots too, cheers for posting them up


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 3, 2013)

Stunning architecture thanks for sharing.


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 3, 2013)

*Nice!! Looks good through that fisheye... *


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh that's lovely!


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 3, 2013)

Wowsers what a fab set of imagery looks even acer everytime i see glimpses of it.. We hung about outside a while back but we hadnt packed wetsuits haha


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks, all 



perjury saint said:


> *Nice!! Looks good through that fisheye... *


This was my first real outing with the fish so I'm still getting used to it, but I'm glad that shot worked out well!



Mars Lander said:


> Wowsers what a fab set of imagery looks even acer everytime i see glimpses of it.. We hung about outside a while back but we hadnt packed wetsuits haha


Yeah, it's a great place! 'tis a bit wet... I'm glad I packed extra socks even though I did have to wash 2 pairs when I got home


----------



## Mickelmas (Aug 26, 2013)

great shots hun, 

I so need to get out, ive been somewhat dormant the past few months.

I think i need to put that on my to do list


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Aug 26, 2013)

Mickelmas said:


> great shots hun,
> 
> I so need to get out, ive been somewhat dormant the past few months.
> 
> I think i need to put that on my to do list



Thanks mate, you should definitely get here - it's a beautiful place.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 27, 2013)

Wow, what a beautiful place! 
Great photos too


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Aug 28, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Wow, what a beautiful place!
> Great photos too



Thank you! It's a stunning building. Nice little explore, too


----------

